# Ecg



## hartnars (Aug 7, 2008)

Ok so i was having a horrible burning in my chest and thought it was heartburn. Had an ecg and they told me in was slightly abnormal. The said in an older person it would be something to worry about but not for my age category. Im still slightly worried though. Has anyone had and ecg with these results before?


----------



## Korms (Aug 7, 2008)

Did they not give you any more details?  Are you going back for further tests?  Asking if anyone has had an ECG with abnormal results is a very general question as abnormal results can be caused by a plethora of conditions.  I'm sure the Doctor or Nurse would have explained if there was any cause for concern, if not then try not to worry about it and just be sure to seek medical attention if you get a sensation like the one you had again.

Worrying about it might cause more stress which isn't good for the heart anyway!


----------

